# Can anyone relate to these specific feelings of disconnection and detachment?



## indy (May 20, 2012)

I don't know exactly how to go about describing this, but I was wondering if anyone else ever feels this way: I feel like although I recognize people in my life (family, friends, boyfriend etc.) and I know who they are and I can recall plenty of memories with them, I feel absolutely no connection with them and feel like I am meeting them for the first time; even my mother, to whom I am very close and with whom I have always had an excellent relationship. I feel as though I have just been placed in the world and all my memories have been placed into my head or something, like I haven't actually lived my life, I just remember learning about it somewhere and this is the first time I am actually seeing any of this. Does that make any sense? It comes and goes, but it started about two months ago and just keeps coming back. I feel like I am literally going insane and I am so afraid of losing my memory.


----------



## cbeck (Feb 8, 2008)

Can relate to every bit of it. Quite common. Were you on any meds previous to this? What do you think caused your onset of DP.
Tske care


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

yea I can relate to all of this but trust me it goes away in time as long as you try to constantly improve and progress you will get better, im living prof cause that was my most anoying symptom I had and I dont get that anymore


----------



## Question-Everything (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah this happens to me not so much recently though. Often If im walking to one of my parents not so much my best friend (my only friend lol) i'm nervous to acknolege them because I'm not sure If it's them and I will question it too much. That's the most common scenario I come across. Or if I think about someone to hard or stare at them too long I won't know for sure If I've ever seen them or know them and it's like their faceial structure changes or I see them in a different perspective; that one is confusing sometimes that one happens more often to people I don't know too well but I would call them acqantences. My spelling sucks I know sorry.


----------



## Trowen (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah, can definitely relate, made me start thinking I was autistic or something. But it would vary and would actually benefit me sometimes because I'd look at everyone around me being really serious and I'd just be like "whatever" on the inside. Sounds kinda dickish I suppose, but I mean, when they tell you, "You don't care about anything" in an insulting way and you explain its due to DPDR and they don't care, what else can you do........I'm not about to have an anxiety attack or whatever over that anymore, I went over a decade growing up doing that because "you're supposed to care!" they tell ya.


----------

